# Klimaanlage mit Luftbefeuchter - schadet das dem PC?



## TaCqz (27. Juni 2020)

Moin Leute,

hoffe das Forum passt. Jemand Wissen dazu ob Klimaanlagen mit Luftbefeuchtung dem PC schaden? Wenn ja, gibt es alternativen? Denn der Sommer scheint ja brutal zu starten 

Grüße,

TaCqz


----------



## OldGambler (28. Juni 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## OldGambler (28. Juni 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## pizzazz (28. Juni 2020)

solange der luftbefeuchter nicht nahe am PC steht oder aus irgeneinem grund die feuchte luft direkt in den PC gesogen wird, sollte das kein problem darstellen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2020)

So ein PC ist ja tendenziell wärmer als die Umgebung in der er steht. Wenn es dort kondensiert ist der Raum insgesamt schon eine Tropfsteinhöhle.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Du meinst Klimageräte mit Wasserverdunstung. Habe selbst eines schon jahrelang. Nein schadet so nicht. Mein Gerät produziert aber ca.65% Luftfeuchtigkeit. 2 Klimageräte mit Wasserverdunstung in einem normalen Raum würde ich nicht betreiben. Ich betreibe einen normalen Ventilator zusätzlich. Dieser läuft fast täglich im Sommer, das Kimagerät nur wenn es über 30 Grad wird. Ventilator verbraucht so um die 20Watt auf kleinster Stufe und 50Watt auf höchster Stufe, die mittlere Stufe hat so um die 35Watt. Das Klimagerät mit Wasserverdunstung hat auf höchster Stufe maximal 75Watt mit Schwenkfunktion, Luftionisierer und Wasserkreislaufpumpe, was ich aber nicht einstelle auf höchster Stufe. Mein Gerät ist ein 80cm-hohes Standgerät und nicht so ein USB-Ding aus der Werbung.


So ein Gerät habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt und sollte am Montag geliefert werden.
Bin schon sehr gespannt wie es laufen wird und habe bereits eine Kühlakku ins Gefrierfach gelegt.
Dem Gerät liegen aber auch noch solche zwei Flaschen bei um immer eine Flasche im Gefrierfach liegen zu haben.

Füllst du da normales Leitungswasser rein oder destiliertes Wasser?


----------



## OldGambler (28. Juni 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2020)

Die Wanne lässt sich nach dem lösen zwei Schrauben entnehmen. 
Nur mit der Pumpe muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Der Filter und das Flies für die Wasserverdunstung lässt sich auch leicht entnehmen.

Destiliertes Wasser ist zwar günstig, aber bei diesem Verbrauch hatte ich auch an Leitungswasser gedacht. 
Danke für die Info dazu. 

Im übrigem handelt es sich um dieses Gerät.
oneConcept Coolster - 4-in-1-Luftkuehler

Auf Youtube habe ich da auch schon was dazu gefunden und sieht auch vielversprechend aus.


----------



## OldGambler (28. Juni 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## Albatros1 (28. Juni 2020)

Schadet nicht, da die Feuchte die man erreichen sollte zu gering ist. Bedenken sollte man, je feuchter die Luft umso mehr schwitzt man. Zum Kühlen ist eine höhere Feuchtigkeit also kontraproduktiv.
Die Daten von PC Bauteilen nennen eine relativ hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit bei denen sie noch zuverlässig funktionieren. Für den Menschen wäre das schon viel zu hoch, ebenso für andere Dinge im Raum. 60% wären eine gute Marke.


----------

